# The light house



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

The light house
painted by paul
in acrylc


----------



## laceyjo (Jan 25, 2012)

I very much enjoy the style used in this  It reminds me of how a child would see a lighthouse on the coast and it displays a great image in my mind of how many different ways an image can be seen. 
I also love your use of color in this peice  
Thank you, & Great Job  
-Lacey


----------



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou for your coments
i am pleased you like it
as much as i do
than you
from paul


----------

